# Improvising in the style of Bach's 2 part inventions



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

I was looking around for an open practice room and I stumbled upon this gem: a tiny harpsichord fully tuned and ready to play! I've never played one before so this was a really awesome experience! I felt like it deserved something played in the baroque style, so this is my attempt at improvising something along the lines of Bach's famous 2 part inventions.


----------

